# Fine Woodworking Unlimited... Is it worth the price?



## DaDijionDon (Feb 19, 2019)

I almost subscribed to Fine Woodworking Unlimited a minute ago.. but my impulses were, for the moment, suppressed. It is quite tempting for me, even at the 99$ annual price tag. Does anyone have any first hand experience with this product? 
Yea/Nay? Whadayasay?


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I will be watching this thread with interest. I too have had misgivings about subscribing to "Unlimited". I have been a subscriber to the magazine for many many years and have found that to be adequate. I have also received the digital newsletter for a few years and, so far, I have not seen anything there that stimulates me to get even more digital content. The few videos that you can watch without membership seem to be mostly a repeat of what is in the magazine. It will be interesting to hear from those who have the unlimited membership.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Whether it's worth the price of admission is entirely up to you. I can say the content is excellent. What we know about marketing is that people need multiple levels of entry when signing up for a product or service. Previously they offered a digital subscription or a print subscription. Now they offer a print subscription or unlimited (print + digital + extra content). I really think they need to add a digital only option, otherwise subscriptions will plummet. I like Fine Woodworking and want to see them succeed.

I was quite happy with the digital only option I had enjoyed over the past couple years. Please bring back a digital only option for about the same price as the print subscription. Then you'll have three points of entry for customers to buy in.

As the OP noted, he couldn't pull the trigger at the asking price… so no sale. Compare that to a digital option at less than half the price, and he would have been a member. Once a member… you see all the online extras and may be tempted to upgrade at some point. But you had that initial "step" to get you there. That's human nature when it comes to marketing.

Thanks for posting


----------



## tmspann (Jun 4, 2019)

I was a sucker and bought the unlimited membership. What attracted me was the advertised "access to 700+ projects and plans." I have yet to find a free plan so I contacted their customer support. They said, "There is over 700 + projects that are available without purchase. You will be able to view a PDF for free on those projects or the information on the project will be in the article. Once you are logged in, you will click on Projects and Plans. Any plans that say buy or take you to our Tautonstore.com will need to be purchased." Well, these PDFs are simply pages from back issues of the magazine. They are not plans. This is false advertising to me. I can access these with just a digital magazine subscription. I've expressed my displeasure and will certainly not be renewing my limited "unlimited" membership and may even go ahead and cancel it.


----------



## Pixxture (Mar 16, 2018)

I need as much woodworking help as i can get, so i subscribed. If i was to review it i would give it 3 stars. I found it has a lot of good content that i enjoyed and learned from. The web site is what i have issues with. When i use the site i use an ipad. With the ipad navigation around the site is awful. For instance if you do a search and it comes back with 120 pages of results there is no way to jump to jump ahead to any particular page. Luckily only the first 20 pages or so actually relate to your search.
If you want to read a magazine issue you have to turn the ipad sideways so you can jump to the page of interest, of course they don't mention that anywhere. I had called tauton to cancel when they gave me that tidbit of info. I got bit on plans by woodsmith, ( "fill out the survey and get 3 free plans") so tauton did not bite me on that one. Summary found info good, navigation very poor, search engine just below average. I was told by tauton that if i accessed on a windows pc navigation is better. I have no idea if that is true.


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

When I purchased my print subscription, I received access to all the on-line content as well. Recently, I was up for renewal and the website (which I consider poor at best for navigation) was not able to take my revised CC information, so I called to renew over the phone. While I was setting this up, I inquired about any advantage the UNLIMITED subscription would give. Turns out…............ nothing more than what I get for my print subscription. After going back and forth with the rep on the, he pleaded that he doesn't make the rules just service; understood. 
I consider this a sleazy tactic to use on customers. It seems to be the current trend, Caveat Emptor. Sad to see the adage of treat your customers as if your business depends on it is slowly disappearing from the modern digital world.


----------



## zoro39 (May 21, 2019)

I consider FWW the Bible of our craft.
I have all issues in a bookcase in ny shop built specifically for my FWW magazines.
Up until a year or 2, you could for $20 or $30 subscribe to the online access of past articles, search a subject, and then print out the entire article. That ended and the access to only a partial glimpse of the article is the only thing available. For those os us with all issues os FWW, we now need to locate and print out the full article we were looking for from the actual back issue magazine.
For those that don't have the library of past issues, this new unlimited subscription becomes necessary.
Yes, necessary because you can learn from the masters.
Recently, I've been using the Christian Beeksvort Tried & True Danish Varnish finish on several pieces thanks to past FWW articles. 
It is true that internet access might allow you to find the knowledge to solve your problem, but being the old man that I am, I'll stick with FWW as my primary source for knowledge and inspiration.

John J


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Another option to buying the access to digital online magazine, is to buy the archive DVD/USB.
It's also $99, and gives one year access to online library as well.

Occasionally find it on sale too:
https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/fine-woodworking-magazine-archive-1975-2018-flash-drive.aspx

I own the 2012 version of the archive. It is same as what they post online. The only difference is I am missing anything since it was released in 2012. 
Do I need the latest articles? IDK.
The new tool reviews are good, the projects and current generation of master wood workers are wonderful to read about, the ads are mostly same with only changes to names/colors; 
BUT:
This might sound callus so I'm sorry upfront; 
been reading woodworking magazines for 40 years, and they keep rehashing the same things over and over.  
FWW is recycling tips from 50's-80;s with minor edits to fit the current supplies available in market place. There is not much 'new' in wood working methods that hasn't been around for decades.
Seriously, there are only so many ways to make a wood object, or slice a tree in to lumber? Once you have seen the different methods, it becomes annoying to spend money seeing them over and over again.

Since I got the archive, the only time I buy a magazine is when I see latest tools reviewed, or really cool project for some day. That said: It's about time to get the new one I think? Thanks for reminder.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive looked at it myself and never pulled the plug,kinda glad after hearing what has been said.i think ill just stick with the printed magazine for now.thanks for asking ddd.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

It might be cheaper to buy the archive each year and sell the old one to someone for half price to recoup some of your money. I bought one from Highland a couple of years ago for about $75 when they had it on sale and I've seen it on sale at least once a year since then. I assume that they mark it down when the new version with the prior year is about to come out. Of course, I still haven't read all of the most recent issues in the archive anyway so I have not found a reason to get a new version. There have been a couple of instances where a web search has led me to something I don't have access to because I am not a online member but I can almost always find it in the archive unless of course it is a more recent issue.

BTW, If you buy the Woodsmith archive and subscribe to the magazine, I think you will have access to all online issues you were subscribed to for life. I also bought their archive for the now defunct Shopnotes magazine and I can still access all of their back issues online. Personally, I find the Woodsmith and Shopnotes archives to be a better reference than the FWW archives, especially for new woodworkers, though I do enjoy reading FWW. They are definitely easier to search than the FWW archive. I think that you can search them here and here for free to sort of preview the back issues to see if it is something you might find useful.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I would bet Michael Pekovich at FWW would be interested in comments good and bad. Not sure if he is responsible for the content on the "unlimited" program but if not, I'm thinking he could steer you to whoever has the say there.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Are they still publishing the same thing over and over again? If so, I'll pass. I don't need another Stickley inspired bookcase article or "what you need to know about French polish".


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> Are they still publishing the same thing over and over again? If so, I'll pass. I don't need another Stickley inspired bookcase article or "what you need to know about French polish".
> 
> - CWWoodworking


LOL
It's not plagiarism of old materials. It's old information applied by new author in a slightly different way to make something similar; that works 'better' for ways of 'modern' wood worker. It's how marketing works. What is old, is now new. When you become a grumpy old man, you will understand? HaHa

TBH - If haven't read the magazine for decades and/or had access to archive to find really old stuff, you might not even know it wasn't something new and cool?

Making things even more confusing, as many common wood working methods/tips are republished every 5-10 years. Bet you could find 3-4 articles on 'Stickley inspired bookcase' if you searched for it?
Additionally, due the poor quality of pictures in ancient magazines, the newer articles can be really useful updates; especially for the current visually stimulated 'Youtube' generation that doesn't understand how to read a mechanical drawing.  Have digressed enough, you get point.
Cheers!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I agree the library on DVD is a better deal, it's all the articles, from the beginning. I can take that out to the shop with an old laptop, and spin up whatever I want to see. Otherwise I have no connection in the shop, so direct online is out.

I have recently gone with offers to have Wood, and Woodworkers Journal . Much lower in price, but what you get is a look at the past, no downloads, no way to save the files. So for me without a connection out there, they are of zero use.

The only other point is on most of that type of deal, they automatically re-subscribe you when your year is up. You have to go to undo, what they auto do. = Huge PIA.


----------



## DaDijionDon (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't doubt that Michael and most everybody over there have nothing but the best intentions. I'm the OP, I impluse purchased unlimited the same day I posted. After two days trying to make it be something I so clearly isn't , i canceled in anger. It is such a joke I put it on par with Ted's woodworking. I mean, actually, I bet it's easier to find projects to do with "ted". It couldn't have been more frustrating at FWW to navigate back issues. Whomever designed that website is scamming someone, either us, the customers.. or they could be scamming the old timers over there at FWW, and we are just incidental casualties.

I'd love to own the anthology in a few hardcover books, maybe a decade per book?! I would pay more for that… But I will never. Ever. Waste my time trusting thier marketing..it was basically when I started doing this "finer" woodworking 14 months ago that I had the Epiphany that my time matters. wasting my time is about the most callous arrogant douche move there is. This is my life ffs.


----------



## Pixxture (Mar 16, 2018)

Dadijiondon;

You summed it up beautifully when you said

" …Whomever designed that website is scamming someone, either us, the customers.. or they could be scamming the old timers over there at FWW, and we are just incidental casualties.""…".


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I was curious about this and for once did a search before posting a new topic. I do have a few subscriptions that I usually buy when I am going to be stuck in the airport traveling. I think I am more apt to enjoy a good reference book that I can pull off the shelf to solve a woodworking problem. They also look nice on a wood geek's coffee table too.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll recommend the DVD back issue archive again. Issues are actually PDF files that you can technically copy to your mobile devices. 40 years of issues will give you plenty of reading material. You could also store them in the cloud (google drive for example) so you can access them from anywhere.


----------



## ainfield (Dec 13, 2020)

I'd heard positive reviews, so I tried a free trial. I ended up not being too interested, so I canceled the subscription during my trial period. Now it is 4 months later, I've got 4 different receipts from them confirming I've canceled my subscriptions. I've spoken to their customer service 3 different times, got one of them to email and confirm from their end that my account was canceled, but lo and behold, I was charged again 10 days later. The company does not know how to operate their own subscription service and now I have to speak with my bank to get this sorted out.

My overall review, do not subscribe. If you plan to subscribe to them and have no plans, ever, to cancel your subscription, this is for you. If you think you will cancel at some point, then do not bother with them. It's easier just to subscribe to a different magazine that won't take your credit card information and run with it.


----------



## AGolden (Mar 22, 2020)

I have been happy with my unlimited membership, mostly because it means I get both the print magazine and the back issues digitally. I haven't been around long enough to have a huge catalogue of FWW magazines so i would be lost without the digital back issues.

I will admit, my big complaint is that the website is unfriendly to search/navigate. However, i think on balance I get a lot of value out of the access to the digitized articles and have fun browsing around and finding things online.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I agree with what AGolden said.

Search issues notwithstanding, putting it on a par with Ted's is a ridiculous comment. If you are truly serious about upping your game, spend some of your valuable time on the project video library. After you've watch Phil Rowe, Mike Pekovitch, Gochnour and others work, you'll get the cheapest education around.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

FWW is well worth it to me. I prefer reading the articles in print but also find myself looking for back issues on a regular basis so I use the digital version for that. Is it all available free in some form elsewhere? Sure. If you have the time to hunt it down and find something worth reading. FWW's writing and drawings, for the most part, are significantly above the rest. I think of it as a curated techniques journal for woodworking.

Their search service has much room for improvement but I usually find what I need much more quickly than searching the internet on my own. Time is my most precious asset. In my case, it's actually why I subscribe to both FWW services.


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

I have not subscribed to the Unlimited yet, I do have the Back Issue Archive from 2016. I used to subscribe to their online content when it was about $15 more with your Print Subscription. I liked that you could down load PDF's of your articles and search for ones you did not have. I think I will wait until they come back with something a little more in line with what they had before. The same thing is happening with Family Handyman and their Online University. If I got a better price with my Print Subscription included in it, I would most likely do it. RDan


----------



## mitch_56 (Feb 7, 2017)

I like FWW, but I don't see the value in a $99 dollar per year subscription when you can get every issue ever on a USB for 69 bucks (at least that is today's price 12/14/2020) at Highland Woodworking. So for 33% less than the price of 1 year, you can have every year.

And if you feel some issue came out which has something totally new and amazing that you must have, then you can get the archive again and you'll still have saved money over the subscription. I suppose the problem there is that you have to wait for the archive to be released, so you might be waiting for the new content for some months, so that does have some value. How much is up to you.

I went the route of the USB drive. Having it all digitally is far more convenient. You can search PDF files, but you cannot (quickly) search through a pile of physical magazines. Also, a pile of physical magazines takes up a full shelf of space, whereas a USB drive takes up less space than your car keys. The physical magazines also have tiny pictures, but the digital versions can be zoomed to be as large as you'd like. As mentioned above, the digital files can be available to you everywhere-your home computer, your shop computer, your phone (yes, I've done that on a couple occasions), etc-whereas print magazines can only be in 1 place at a time.

Again, I'm a fan of FWW. They certainly do some re-hashing, as mentioned above, but they also put out some cool new content, so I envision re-purchasing the USB archive every few years or so just to get the latest/greatest.


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Since you asked the question, I thought my 2012 review of the Fine Woodworking Online subscription might help you-

Here's the link- https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/3073

I subscribed to the printed copy for decades, but since I wrote this review, the value of the articles, and reputation of the authors has gone off a cliff. Go to your local library and sit down with the last 12 mos. of issues, and you'll see that the authors are mostly staff members and the articles very basic and repetitive (after all, how many articles on cutting dovetails by hand do you need to read?).

My suggestion is to get the FWW DVD, which archives all the print articles up to previous years. You should find, as I did that the pre-2000 articles contain loads of useful information from real professionals.

Any additional information on woodworking skills, techniques, etc can be found at forums like Lumberjocks, or Youtube videos-the latter contain a huge amount of useful information, and the videos are mini-classes in some cases.

Hope this helps your decision.
Gerry


----------

